# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 6 (thread 2b)



## William Ronald (Apr 7, 2002)

The current IR thread is at 200 posts.  So, come over here and post.  

Edena is going off line.  If you want to discuss things, do it here.  

Maybe post your actions here, and copy them to the new thread Edena will start.

Edena:  Hope I am not being too presumptive by creating this thread.

Darkness, nemmerle, Ashtal, angramainyu: When Edena starts the new thread, you might want to consider merging this one with it.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 7, 2002)

Edena should have waited the one minute to post this thread...

Anyway...

Yep yep... I am getting pretty agrivated sheer numbers of the Red Goo's PL. I would guess 500 PL died in the Blood Wastes in turn three. Somehow that turned into 100,000 PL. If you consider that people replicated more and more goo, they should have goo armies in thier countries, but the Blood waste shouldn't have gotten a x200 multiplier. And how is it that the red Goo hasn't conquered all of the Dark Union since they are in hiding? They should have lost quite a few territories by now without fighting. They would maintain their huge PL but they really should be losing land.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

Red Goo PL is increased for a few reasons

1)Nukes
2)Hatred
3)Nature of Red Goo dissolving you

My main concern is that next turn/whenever the goo is dealt with a buncha whimps are going to come out of hiding and claim Oerth as there own after we fought for it. (Acererack,God Emperor, Melkor).


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 7, 2002)

Forrester wrote:

I confess, I'm confused at why nuking the Red Army is okay, but throwing molten core-of-sun at the Red Army is NOT okay. 

It seems to me that the latter would do more damage, and leave less radiation. 

Edena -- I think Anabstercorian might have the right idea here. So, I'll join him in the middle of the sun, with a good 6000PL of buffed-up Torillian troops, and help him with the Teleport Without Error action. 

And I'll counterspell (using 10th level magic) any Wishes that others use to counter the Teleport Without Errors. 

Bye-bye, Red Army. 

Oh. Gee, while I'm there, I suppose I might as well check to see whether Anabstercorian is trying to figure out some way to DESTROY THE SUN while he's STANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF IT. 

Not that I have any reason to be suspicious. He's always been a gentle soul. 

Forrester

(Good to see you!  Anabstercorian took HUGE quantities that destroyed everything in a 30 mile radius.  Between his actions and the Red Army, worldwide damage resulted. Maybe smaller quantities that do not do world wide damage would be a good idea.  As the Union of Oerth is largely abandoned, I suggest that dropping it on Red Army forces there would be wise. A scalpel is needed, not a guillotine or a nuke.

I think Anabstercorian would benefit from your guidance. Such a gentle soul.  I suppose he decided to try turning off Toril's sun as he figured it needed a nap. 

Also, send in the ground troops.   The Angels really need the help.  As do the mortals. Sorry if some of my posts seemed angry. Just keeping in character.  Hazen may be an Angel, but he is still human.)

(Creamsteak:  I think that the Black Brotherhood merged with it, so they tried to stir it to sentience. That may explain the PL.  It has been growing like a cancer.)


Everyone, fight on.  Oerth is not down for the count.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 7, 2002)

Kalanyr, 

I have a rule. If you don't fight for something, you don't deserve it.

Honestly, I think the Union's strategy for a long time has been to have other people solve the common threat.  Mina is doing more than they are.

Forrester, thanks for stepping up to the plate. What took so long?  

Hazen will supply Forrester with places where smaller amounts of fusing hydrogen can safely be placed to eliminate Red Army troops without killing those fighting them.  New Dorakaa sounds like a good spot to me.  Remember,  10 to 20 megatons, are not too bad.  However, disintegrating a 30 mile area tends to cause seismic problems.

Also, Festy Dog is undersiege in the deep earth.  The Forsaken One's retreat is buried under tons of rock.  Zouron has not acted yet.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

I agree with the rule, thats why its a concern of mine that a buncha whimps can pull that stunt.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Apr 7, 2002)

Minor question: What is Oerth Blood and what are Oerth Blood Weapons? Red Steel?

I really don't know what happened to my forces. I spend 200 PL to aid the Angels and Edena never mentioned them once...very strange. Edena, where are they and are they still alive (more or less)? They were equipped with Red Steel weapons and Armor.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

If your people were armed with Redsteel then I am afraid they are probably Red Soldiers now.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 7, 2002)

No idea if this is going to work, but....

Prismatic wall is a 7th lvl spell. What if I used 9th lvl magic to create a huge barrier of Positive Energy to stop the red army? If they get through the barrier, they'll probably get such a dose of positive energy that will free them from the red goo. 

And this _IS_ an OOC thread, right? ^_^


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

Yep, this is an out of character thread.

Positive Energy Wall sounds like fun. Now I wonder if I could surround some mountains with those things before I shoot them.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

/me needs to pay more attention to stuff. So he doesn't post stupid things.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 7, 2002)

I think Positive Energy should be on all of our stuff now. It seems that the red army is vulnerable there. I recall someone earlier mentioning positive energy vulcanos, but that could of course be everything... positive energy thunderstorms, PE earthquakes, PE twisters raging over the battlefield....


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

I use Upper Planar energy but it seems to have much the same effect. Wonder if we could make armour and weapons out of pure (Positive/Good/Etc) energy?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 7, 2002)

I guess the only one who can answer to that is Edena. Would be a good idea though.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 7, 2002)

*William.*

Further actions from me can me expected as soon as Edena answers a mail of me in full.

he needs to answer a old email with creative ideas that needed creative answers, this might well be the time to send them because they might come in handy, no I know they will  If I don't get the reply to my plans and ideas and my newly mailed questions then 

It seems I'll just have to wait, 20 miles of solid rock is a bit of a problem


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey Forsaken.

I'd get you out but I'm busy fighting for my life. If I get out of such a situation I'll do what I can.


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 7, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Hey Forsaken.
> 
> I'd get you out but I'm busy fighting for my life. If I get out of such a situation I'll do what I can. *



I might be able to help, it sounds like with the forest coming alive to lay the smackdown on the Red Army I might have a little breathing space.  Besides, happy to help out the Unseelie.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2002)

Hidy hoe neighboureenoes!, I've recovered from illness and I'm back from a brief holiday so if someone could be sooooo kind as too explain my ppls condition. As far as I can tell I'm under siege by something known as the red army, this is probably red goo ppls, little help on explaining a few things?


----------



## zouron (Apr 7, 2002)

*Attack? Not a chance!*

William:

Actually I am not a member of the Union of Worlds, I rfused to give military assistance and I refused Mina's leadership. I did say we would be willing to trade and that Mina could preach in our territory on equal with anyone else since we do not surpress religious belief.


Edena:

The Eternal Union will use its forces to clean up the destructions, building shelters, and somewhat off the coast the wizards will be creating walls of force at regurlar intervals (basically super strong magical wave breakers) to avoid the worst of the next tsunami.

Also there will be cast acid fog spells high in the air to clean it of super heated ash, and various small scale air elementals will be used to guide as much as possible of the ashes etc away.

We will not be launching an attack against Anab, but will be ready for one.

(posted both here and in the old thread)


----------



## zouron (Apr 7, 2002)

Well you say if you don't fight for it you don't deserve it, but then again why fight a lost battle? I cannot think straight enough to come up with a decent battle plan let alone how to make my puny standing army have an effect!

Now you might not know this but I hate really really hate using nukes for any reason no matter what! and currently it seems the rest talk about nuclear arms as if they are well just another conventional weapon, nukes are not! I stand firm behind that opinion.

Thirdly you and more then a few otehrs demand I act now here and luckily ten minutes ago, I don't like that, I don't take orders well, and I am not a soldier in anyones army in this game I control an independen nation. I am fully aware of what the red army does, but it seems everyone is just giving up every bit of research of what really can hurt the rd army to stop it just for a brief second... what really hurts it is 11th level magic, well if everyone quit their research for two rounds or so I will be close or have that magic (especially since the research is time 12 at the moment (due to the 1 year long turn) and my research team is huge!)

Thirdly might be me to view this, but lots of you are suppose to be allies yet you have no decent or even halfly discussed battle plan, any army straight up here told (because only tactic are used if we say so) cannot resist these superior forces, but say you have one player whom bounces off creating innovative ideas for combatting red goo, one that produces weapons of war that are effective... forget close combat weapon make cannons, tanks airplanes etc, or crossbows or whatever fits your level. anythign range works!
the next corrilation of players the ones with best defense rating are of course in the heat of battle, not to stop the red army dead, sorry that is beyond you still but to slow them down continuing making life a living hel for them.
the next have a supportive role and the rest does gurrilla warfare.

it is all about spreading the roles and do what the rest are best at. and kalanyr, edena told you could clean away potions of red goo with tens level magic... why haven't you been doing that? much better then a headless attempt.

just remember a team as you are fighting in doesn't win by everyone doing everything they win if everyone has a speciality soemthing they do better then anyone else, and combining the team they do everything.

think about tactics and team work make a team but don't do the same things as every other member. you can win even by conventional war, and I am sure edena agrees here. 

remember without thought you get killed, without order you all get killed, with order some get killed some don't.

baatezus have practice battle tactics for ages and won as much as they lost against the tanar'ri whom outnumber them in each battle by more then 100 to one. tactics is all that gives the difference.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 7, 2002)

> (especially since the research is time 12 at the moment (due to the 1 year long turn) and my research team is huge!)





Sorry zouron to bust your dream but the Civ advance and the Magic Arms race advance at same rate. You get the same advance in 10 threads now instead of 2.

Sorry dude 



> and kalanyr, edena told you could clean away potions of red goo with tens level magic... why haven't you been doing that?





He has been doing that for 2.5 turns now...


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

Zouron-I'd like to point out that us getting 11th level magic doesn't matter two hoots if Oerth is a pile of red goo. We fight and we suffer so a bunch of cowards can hide in their bases and come out next turn and kill us all.

That is why I did what I did and failed miserably and lost a  lot of PL because of the Melkor's activity and Serpenteyes inactivity.

On the bright side at least one of my allies will have 11th level magic next turn anyway.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 7, 2002)

Edena! 

Gates are opened from my Lunar Base to the side of the main battle on Oerth( was it in Furyondy?). ALL the remaining  Shade come through it, led by Melkor`s Avatar. My civilization advancement is abandomed, there will be NO tomorrow. Only a pl of 230, but I have highest attack/defense in the game. Then they all MERGE with Red Goo, embracing true evil, ultimate hatred, desire for oblivion and charge at forces of Anti-Red Army Alliance, while new City OF The Shade( thanks to 10th level magic I can lift mountains from the sky), high in the sky, fires it massive firepower- hundreds of mighty Negative Energy Accumulators, tens of thousands wizards, armed with 10th level magic, Red Goo Catapults. Melkor himself leads the assault:

-Attack! Victory is close and soon Oerth, and then entire multiverse will be fred form Good, and ALL Light shalll BE estuinqushed, and Suffering will rule supreme, than Eternal Night!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey i just like the action so far alot of fun.... glad to be back no real plans outside total massive destruction


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 7, 2002)

If this turn is a year long, how much time has gone by since this massive battle has started? This is IMPORTANT for me.

Also, where is the Army of Darkness hiding throughout all of this?


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 7, 2002)

*A message from the God Emperor*

Serpenteye sent this to me.  He asked me to post it.


Hi William!
I have a favour to ask of you. Could you post this on the EN-Board? I'd 
really appreciate it.
--
I'm sorry I've not been able to post lately but I've lost my password to the 
EN-Boards (and MR Draco's indisposed). I had to delete my temporary internet 
files to get more available space on my hard drive. When I did that I also 
(I'm such a moronic bastard) deleted the cookie that contained my password 
to the boards. I requested a new password yesterday but I'm still waiting.

I've noticed that the Union of Oerth has been made a scapegoat for 
everything bad that has happened to Oerth this turn. Yes, I could have 
sacrificed my pc and my entire faction in the Blood Waste. I knew OOC that 
they would probably be saved somehow. However, I had no reason to believe 
that IC. It would have been horrible role playing to have my character 
commit suicide, for any reason.

You keep writing that the Union of Oerth is doing nothing to fight the Red 
Army. That is simply not true. Yes, we have most of our power tied up in 
research. There is nothing I can do about that, and even if I could it would 
be incredibly foolish to send my entire (insignificant and easily killed) 
2700pls against 30000pls of Red Armies. There is simply no way we could win 
(My armies are not incorporeal, I do not have 10th level magics, I do not 
have super-elves from space, we do not grow more powerful when we're nuked, 
I don't even have oerthblood).

Regardless of how many pls (and we have committed 440ppts, over half of our 
available power) we have still done more to combat the enemies of Oerth than 
most other factions. The God Emperor brought the Devils to Oerth, the Devils 
who are now fighting side by side with the Angels against the Demons and the 
Red Army, the Devils who are sacrificing their lifes to strike against their 
ancient demonic enemies.

And now, because of our uncompromising hostility towards the Red Armies, the 
Union of Oerth is destroyed. Most of our territory is submerged under the 
ocean, blown up by volcanoes, turned to red goo or broken by oearthquakes. 
We have payed a higher price than any other faction for our loyalty to 
Oerth.

Kalanyr, you have no reason to fear us. All I forsee for the future of the 
Union of Oerth and the God Emperor is doom. Doom at the hands of the Red 
Army and their slaves, or doom at the hands of the Oerth Alliance and your 
servants. There is nothing I can do to prevent that fate. All that remains 
for my faction is death. Maybe MR Draco has some plan that could save us, 
maybe he knows something I do not, but I have nothing.

All I can do is ask William to let the UO borrow his excellent tactics and 
weapons to help us in our struggle against the Red Army. If he does give us 
the secrets of Oerthblood we will immediately start massproduction of 
oerthblood military equipment and copy every brilliant strategy the the 
Kevellond are using against our mutual enemies. Logically, that should be 
vastly insufficient to give us victory, but since when was the IR logical? 

We will also copy Uvenelei's groundshakers. Their design is as simple as it 
is ingenious and it should be relatively easy to copy them. We will be 
searching the battlefield for remains of the devices and we scried the 
battle extensively.


Serpenteye

PS: I appologize for my rudeness and self-pity, I've had a very bad week. DS


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 7, 2002)

Zouron:

I have been busy and have posted a few tactics.  When you have an army at your front door, you have to fight.

I ask the Oerth Alliance members to go to our new forums, where Edena has posted, and develop strategies.  I have suggested a few.


Everyone:

If I seem a little irate, it is because my forces have been fighting hard and losing men.   Long ago, I figured that SOME PEOPLE have a strategy of letting everyone else fight and they pick up the spoils.

I am not going to let that happen.  

Oerth Alliance members, I need you to post more.

Melkor, Hazen will be glad to meet  you with his forces and destroy you utterly.  You should enjoy the oblivion you wish for others.  As someone who appreciates Tolkien, I find it ironic that you claim that evil is stronger and smarter.  It wasn't in the Silmarillion. Or the Lord of the Rings. It was Tolkien's message of hope, courage, and sacrifice in his works that make them literature, not just his considerable linguistic skills.

Serpenetye:  If you are fighting the Red Armada, then you can have the secret of Oerthblood. The groundpounders are Uvenelei's secret and are pretty much a space only weapon.

Some of us have abandoned our research to fight this war.  Because of your inaction and that of Mr. Draco, Kalanyr lost a third of his people.

Now, let me throw in a little history.  During the Cuban missile crisis, someone suggested that President Kennedy nuke the Cuban missile bases.  We now know, thanks to the end of the Cold War, that there were 20,000  Russian technical workers and military at those bases.  If those men would have died, Russia would have launched a nuclear attack.

Based on human history,  I don't think it is likely that Kalanyr will forgive you.


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 7, 2002)

The remains from the battlefield are just twisted lumps of steel and glass shards; all the working components were teleported back to me after the devices went off. But they're still easy to make on your own. Oh, and the occasional Elder One bits I missed. They're fun to play with, but don't use them as doorstops. When I did, the doorway became non-Euclidean, and it took me hours to get out of my office.

Yeah, you may not be able to win on your own with your 2700 PL, but you may be able to help eveyone else fight them. Whatever you're researching will be worthless if the Red Armada wins, because with their massive PL they could have a dozen Karsus's running around breaking the world by the time you get back with whatever you've developed.

I mean, look at me. I've got 300 or so PL moving against the Red Armada. I'm fighting alongside the Drow and the Fey; I'm like a twelve year old boy with a BB gun storming the beaches at Normandy. However, the Armada just gets more powerful when we don't work together to stop it, and putting everything you have into the fight, while the numbers won't predict victory for us, may have more of an effect than you think it would.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 7, 2002)

*Answers and even more questions*

Hello,

Here are some answers:

Oerthblood is a naturally occurring substance on Oerth. It can be used to make items of great power, and some artifacts have been made from it.  

Red Goo is essentially a mixture of blood, souls, emotion, and Oerth blood.

Kalanyr and several others were willing to merge with the Blood Wastes to heal them.  (Hazen was prepared to accept 200 lashes with a whip from Mina to get her help.) Mr. Draco and Serpenteye delayed any decision.  This gave Melkor time to NUKE the Blood Wastes and create a 3 million PL army of angry spirits.  Kalanyr lost one-third of his people, having abandoned his research to try to save the planet.

Previously, Tokiwong said the empire of Iuz would join the Red Armada.  Mina is fighting the Red Armada, as the One God she worships (Takhisis or Tiamat as she is called in most campaigns) does not want a dead world, but one with living worshippers.  

Some of these forces have invaded your lands, Festy Dog.

The Union of Oerth largely remained in its secret retreat, continuing its research.  Mina has yet to comment on their actions, but they are fighting to a degree.

The inaction of many people led Edena to declare that the Red Army could cause massive environmental damage to Oerth.  If Maudlin returns, the map is going to be a lot different.

Anabstercorian dropped hundreds of pounds of fusing hydrogen from the Sun's core on Oerth to kill Red Armada troops and their foes alike.  This essentially disintegrated a 30 mile radius each time it was done. Environmental damage continued to spread.

The Sun was warded by mages casting anti-teleportation protections.

After several pleas from Hazen in character and from me out of character, Forrester arrived.  He has 6,000 PL of troops and is watching Anabstercorian to make sure he is not trying to shut down the sun.  (Is the sun back to normal yet, Edena? It went a weird purple when the Elder Ones showed up.)  Forrester is gathering quantities of fusing hydrogen, hopefully smaller quantities of hydrogen, to use as weapons.  (Forrester, PLEASE use smaller quantities of fusing hydrogen.  I do not need a ruined planet.  Also, poor Maudlin has enough map work if he comes back. )

Post what you are doing and when the new thread starts, just cut and paste.

Oerth Alliance members, over to the new forums.  Post a few more strategies.  Also, if any inactive players are reading this, post if you are coming back or not.  Edena has invited everyone back.  If someone who is not in the IR wishes to join, please post here and let Edena know.  Also, post to the thread that Edena will create.

Remember, posting equals action. Action can mean victory.  My actions have lead to all the Red Army being kicked out of my lands.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 7, 2002)

*Welcome, Forrester!*

Anabstercorian smiles through the blinding whiteness of the Core, looking at Forrester's vague psychic image.  << It's good to see you, old friend! >>

<< Indeed it is, >> responds Forrester, unable to speak without telepathy. <<< Let's teach this red twits what it means to mess with the best.  We took down Vecna together.  This'll be a piece of cake. >>

Anabstercorian nods. << Let's rock. >>


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 7, 2002)

Posted by William Ronald:

It wasn't in the Silmarillion. Or the Lord of the Rings. It was Tolkien's message of hope, courage, and sacrifice in his works that make them literature, not just his considerable linguistic skills. 

Well superiority of Good  is one thing I DON`T like in Tolkien, Melkor`s rebellion against Iluvatar  has no chance to suceed.

Also posted by William Ronald:

It was Tolkien's message of hope, courage, and sacrifice in his works that make them literature, not just his considerable linguistic skills. 

I didn`t get this message, in my real life I NEVER made a sacrifice for another person, and I don`t intend to.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 7, 2002)

Anabstercorian, please try to avoid devastating the planet.  

You have a good reason to do so in character.

Dead thralls are no fun for illithids. 

The Red Armada is a lot worse than Vecna.  They are not insane to the point of making bad strategic decisions.  Do not underestimate the Red Armada.

Edena:  I think that we may need some new players.  Maybe wait a few days and start a thread calling for them in the General RPG Discussion and In Character forums.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 7, 2002)

William 

Why!? Can`t you cope with the possibility of me and Tokiwong winning The IR?!


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 7, 2002)

I can't.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 7, 2002)

Melkor:

I am giving you a and Tokiwong a chance to win. However, do not expect any cheap and easy victories.

I have as much right to rally my allies as you do. I have the right to do what I wish in the IR.  If you can launch nukes, betray your allies, and move from lawful evil to chaotic evil,  I guess I have the right to act.


I will not sit on my rear and do nothing.

You showed up and declared war on my forces, remember.  Well, payback is hell.  Especially in Chicago.  

You should be glad that I am not as ruthless as Al Capone.  He probably would send a hit squad over to Lodz.   (That is a joke, Melkor.  I do go  out of character sometimes.)

Sacrifice has value in real life.  Ask the people who fought at Normandy.  Or, closer to home, some workers in Gdansk.  (There are a lot of Polish people in Chicago, so growing up, I was aware of a lot going on in your homeland.) 

You are only alive because someone sacrificed some resources to keep you alive.  Whether it was family or a government agency or a charity, all of us humans are alive only because someone took an interest in making a sacrifice on our behalf as individuals.

I hope you learn the meaning of sacrifice if you become a parent. Otherwise, your children will be a burden on your society.

No personal criticism is meant.  I am merely discussing the value of sacrifice.

Melkor, I actually like the way you are playing your character.  You have a great deal of passion, and I respect that.

However, I will not make life easy for you in the IR.  I can be a very dangerous opponent in character.

You have made the mistake of betraying Mina.  Mina is far more ruthless than you know.  Indeed, I suspect Mina will try to hunt you down.  Indeed, you have pretty much eliminated any possible allies with the exception of Tokiwong and maybe Maudlin.  (Maudlin, if he returns, may stick with Mina.  Mina will probably try to make a HORRIFIC example of your character.  What she will likely do cannot be posted on these boards, but can be described in a U.N. report on torture.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 7, 2002)

William I referred to your post about seeking new players, which doesn`t make sense to me at this point. 

And  when did I state that I am Lawful Evil? Or act lawfully? 

And I don`t intend to have children, too much problem and responsibility.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2002)

Yeah new players at this point? I have to agree... with Melkor... oh well Hey Melkor keep up the good work... I like it... even if we have pretty much turned every power against us...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 7, 2002)

Well, IC Lord Melkor is not afraid of Mina, he actually intends to make her one of his concubines-slaves.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2002)

hey I want a peice of that action... you going to share Melkor?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 7, 2002)

Well, I am not sure if she will be of any use after I finish with her, Tokiwong


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 7, 2002)

THREAD 3 IS OPEN, POST/ COPY EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO HAVE SAID/DONE THERE>


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Apr 7, 2002)

In a dark, damp room, deep under the Pomarj, two people are talking:

"...you certain that that Vampire Kobold is still in control of himself?"

"Yes, we have studied him carefully, and he indeed seems to have kept control. We don't know the reasons, but it seems he's powerful enough."

"Good. Then I assume it is safe to start the ritual?"

"Yes."

Together, they get up and leave the room. Though a maze of tunnels they walk, tunnels clearly not crafted by the hands of men. Round tunnels, very long and with a great diameter. Here there are light spells active. One of them is dressed in only a simple robe, while the other one wears cermemonial clothes.

They reach a door, decorated with strange arcane marks. Inside two people are talking, and when the men enter, they bow: "Ho_Skoteinos, are you certain that you want to continue?"

"Yes, there are others who are still in control. If they can manage that, so can I."

He places a silver ring with a black sapphire on a pedestal. He then steps into a circle and the three other people, all in ceremonial clothing, obviously mages, start chanting...

Ho_Skoteinos draws a dagger from his belt. "Lady of Loss, give me the power", he mumbles, as he punches the dagger through his heart. The chanting intensifies, and suddenly, the sapphire starts to glow. An eery green glow. And when the chanting stops, the body rises again...

When he has arisen once more, he takes a dagger and makes a cut in his chest. He puts the ring in, and then he closes the cut.

"Give me Oerthblood armor and an Oerthblood sword. Today, I will lead my army, personally. We shall show that we are willing to fight for Oerth!"

"Now, merge with me. Together, we are strong enough to deal with any enemy..."

They obey, and what leaves the room is a creature with four faces on one head, each looking grim, eight arms, each hand around an Oerthblood Longsword or Scimitar and in Oerthblood armor. Then, it casts a spell, and suddenly, there are two of them, exactely the same. After that one of them Teleports away...

-----
I've become a Lich. I am joining the battle personally, taking command over my troops. I will stand next to Williams troops to defend his country.

I've Gestalted with my other 3 archmages (PL = 5).

Edena,

[color=222222]
I want to know the location the Secret Hideout from the following people:

1) The Forsaken One
2) Mr. Draco
3) Anabstercorian
4) William Ronald
5) Venus

Also, I would like to know some of their secret plans / projects.

All IC, of course.

See my post, halfway:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7679&perpage=20&pagenumber=4
[/color]


----------

